# Look at the pics my niece sent me



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 28, 2007)

Very Handsome guy...would he be called a... Zeedonk...Donkbra....Donkzee ???







Looks kinda sad


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 28, 2007)

: He is so cute, I could take him home!!



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Zedonk, Zony, Zorse...he does look sad



Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Aug 29, 2007)

What a pretty boy - he looks sad to me too :no:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 29, 2007)

He is neat looking. He needs a buddy...............



:


----------



## Spectrum Ranch (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks like he is sleeping in the first photo (at least to me).

He is a zedonk, which is a zebra donkey cross. We have been raising zebra hybrids for several years. In fact we have a zebra stallion with a group of jennies for sale that have been producing zedonk babies for us.

Randy http://www.spectrumranch.net


----------

